# California Smoking Age?



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, I turn to CS to see if you guys (and girls) and help clear something up for me in time for the arrival of my cousin.

I live in California, and in CA, you need to be 18 to purchase tobacco. Is California like Mass., where minors can legally smoke as long as they don't purchase the tobacco?

The reason I'm asking this is because my cousin came down a few months ago at age 17 and took great interest in my dad and uncles humidors. That was when I got introduced to this money sucking hobby. Of course, I didnt know about CS and I couldn't find a definative answer to my question online at that time, so the poor guy didn't get a chance to try any cigars out.
He is comming back in a few weeks with a high SAT score in hand, and I'd like nothing more then to reward him with a few smokes after dinner (in a public place)

So CS, does anyone know what the age is to SMOKE in California?

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I believe it's 18 before you can legally purchase and smoke in California. It's probably better to wait until they're 18 before starting them down this path....


Davis
San Francisco


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

dyj48 said:


> I believe it's 18 before you can legally purchase and smoke in California. It's probably better to wait until they're 18 before starting them down this path....
> 
> Davis
> San Francisco


I agreed with Davis about the age limit here in SF.


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking...
I wish there was a clearcut document that stated it though.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

who's the stickler? the parents? can he not smoke because he's just short of 18? you walking the streets with your cigars, and an officer might card you? i enjoyed cigars right after i turned 17. difficult buying, got carded a lot, even though i knew more about cigars than most of the shops i wandered in to. i mean he may not legally be able to buy or smoke any tobacco products, but why shouldn't he be able to enjoy himself? you, him, dad, uncie......you guys could have a great time together smoking cigars and hanging out. i mean the parentals governing may object, but i know mine were pretty cool. just my :2


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

It's not legal for minors to posess tobacco in CA. Here's a quotation from the statute and a link to find it:

Penalties to Minors

Every minor who purchases, receives, or possesses any tobacco product or paraphernalia shall be punished by a fine of $75 and 30 hours of community service. No city or county shall adopt an ordinance or regulation inconsistent with this specific provision.

CA PENAL CODE § 308 (1996)

http://slati.lungusa.org/state-teml.asp?id=5


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

He's almost 18 and has scored well on his SAT's I would say let him have a cigar. I would much rather have my son when he 17-18 years old take an interest in cigars than some of the other things kids these days are taking an interest in. Just my :2 .


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

The same kind of closed door policy that I tell under 21 Marines is, it is illegal for you to drink. If you are caught drinking, because you did something stupid, you will be punished.

However, if you're sitting in your room, not causing any trouble, and you have a drink or two, who's going to see you?

But since you said a "public place," I'd say it's time to rethink your celebration, or obey the law and not do it.

I can't say, don't do it, because I've broken several laws in my time, but I can say be smart about it.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

:tpd: 
but then again, I'm always with stupid!


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

here in NY its legal to smoke cigarrettes at any age...you just can buy them untill your 18...kinda wierd


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

al two said:


> who's the stickler? the parents? can he not smoke because he's just short of 18? you walking the streets with your cigars, and an officer might card you? i enjoyed cigars right after i turned 17. difficult buying, got carded a lot, even though i knew more about cigars than most of the shops i wandered in to. i mean he may not legally be able to buy or smoke any tobacco products, but why shouldn't he be able to enjoy himself? you, him, dad, uncie......you guys could have a great time together smoking cigars and hanging out. i mean the parentals governing may object, but i know mine were pretty cool. just my :2


Well the plan was to have dinner in a outside patio area, hang out, and shoot the breeze with a few after dinner cigars. From what I could tell, the area that we would be at (Santana Row, for any local heads) would be somewhat cigar friendly. After all, they have numerous bars, wine tasting booths, and best of all... a Cohiba store.

The thing that I AM worried about is just what you said, what if an officer comes up to card him? Do they even card smokers?

Hell, 2100 out of 2400 on your SAT deserves something...


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah, i agree float.

actually, my friend got pulled over and carded. one because he had a hookah in the front of his car adn the cop thought it was something else:w another time because an officer saw him dippin. pulled him over to just see if he was acually 18. 


so, yeah i guess they could. sounds like with my friend and his chew, cop was just kinda being a d!ck. i would imagine that wouldn't happen in a bar/restaraunt. but hey, who's to say it won't. 

i say go for it, why not. only live once, and why not celebrate the SATs...


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Speaking of hookah...
I run a Hookah Forum, and some kid got a smoking citation for using his hookah at a coffee shop. A "smoking citation".
He is under 18, but WTF is a "smoking citation"?


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

Catalyst Paintball said:


> Speaking of hookah...
> I run a Hookah Forum, and some kid got a smoking citation for using his hookah at a coffee shop. A "smoking citation".
> He is under 18, but WTF is a "smoking citation"?


WTH......do you know how much that costs? thats ridiculous. i mean i hear of kids gettin drinking tickets all the time, but smoking??


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Unless you are carrying a handle of whisky around with the cigar, chances are no one will think of carding you. I would not suggest smoking in a car, smoke filled cars do draw attention and not for tobacco, but otherwise you should be fine.


----------

